# Another Kool Pup Dryer Question



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

This has happened to me several times and it doesn't seem normal. I plug the dryer in and turn the dial on to the lowest setting but nothing happens. No sound, no air. I turn it off and on, still nothing. Unplug it, plug it back in and turn it on and this time it works. I know the outlet works so it's not that. Does this happen to anyone else? 

I still haven't emailed CC about the clamps I was questioning in my prior thread. When I do and get an answer I'll post it.

For now though, I wondering if there is something faulty with the dryer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> This has happened to me several times and it doesn't seem normal. I plug the dryer in and turn the dial on to the lowest setting but nothing happens. No sound, no air. I turn it off and on, still nothing. Unplug it, plug it back in and turn it on and this time it works. I know the outlet works so it's not that. Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> I still haven't emailed CC about the clamps I was questioning in my prior thread. When I do and get an answer I'll post it.
> 
> For now though, I wondering if there is something faulty with the dryer.


Does it work if you turn it higher? Could you just not be turning it far enough? Honestly, it should NOT be so difficult to work with this dryer. I'm starting to think there is a reason you got it so cheaply, and that there is something wrong with it.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

No idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Does it work if you turn it higher? Could you just not be turning it far enough? Honestly, it should NOT be so difficult to work with this dryer. I'm starting to think there is a reason you got it so cheaply, and that there is something wrong with it.


I've tried turning it higher with no success. I agree that this was probably returned because of this problem. Since it doesn't do it every time, the people at The Show Dog store probably didn't realize it wasn't working properly.

I'll probably be returning it.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I bought my Kool Pup dryer from the Chris Christensen website and I've never experienced the issue you describe. Sounds like your dryer is defective.


----------

